# Please delete



## PerazziMx14 (Dec 7, 2017)

Please delete


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 7, 2017)

Should be good.  Recipe looks ok to me as far as the spices go.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 7, 2017)

Sounds good so far!
Al


----------



## oddegan (Dec 7, 2017)

The "Glug" The most accurate of measure that we all use though we may not admit it.


----------



## pugsbrew (Dec 19, 2017)

PerazziMx14 said:


> Just last evening I finished up packaging about 6-1/2 lbs of bacon I cured and triple cold smoked. Took 2 packages to my mom and my wife took 2 to work so before I even got to really enjoy any of it stock piles are dangerously low. So today I picked up a 10.83 lb pork belly and will start the process over again.
> I am trying a different recipe "Black Forrest Maple Bacon" with spices I've never used so I hope it comes out well. I'll find out in about month.
> 
> *Recipe based on approximately a 10lb pork belly
> ...



What does step 2 actually due?  Will the maple from the sugar actually penetrate the bacon?


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Dec 19, 2017)

Please delete


----------



## pugsbrew (Dec 19, 2017)

PerazziMx14 said:


> IDK just following the recipe.


Maybe someone can elaborate.  We just bought some bellies and we have pigs being processed soon.  I would really like to produce a great maple flavored bacon.

I really want a good dry recipe, and this is looking outstanding.

Thanks.


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Dec 23, 2017)

Please remove


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Dec 24, 2017)

Please remove


----------



## joshwiss (Dec 27, 2017)

pugsbrew said:


> Maybe someone can elaborate.  We just bought some bellies and we have pigs being processed soon.  I would really like to produce a great maple flavored bacon.
> 
> I really want a good dry recipe, and this is looking outstanding.
> 
> Thanks.



Yes it will add flavor but will not taste like store bought Maple bacon it will be more subtle and smooth with just a slight touch of sweetness.  This article helps talk about the flavors and process.  http://foodsoftheworld.activeboards.net/black-forest-maple-bacon_topic4371.html?KW=maple+bacon


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Dec 27, 2017)

Please remove


----------



## b-one (Dec 27, 2017)

Glad to here it came out so well. I Need to make my own bacon one of these days.


----------

